# Goose Callin



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

I was wathcing " Bad Grammer" trying to learn how to get decent at blowing a goose call, and as he said you dont actually "blow" it, you're suppose to "push" the air. I am having trouble getting air up from my chest to use so it will last longer and sound better, the way im trying now my cheeks still puff out, and my air isnt last long and that isnt suppose to happen. I was wondering if you guys could give me some advice/tips so I can try to figure this out!

thanks!


----------



## cut_un (Mar 2, 2008)

Have you tried laying on your back as he suggested.....It will help!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

air's got to come from lower than your chest


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

sorry i meant ab regoion not chest, either way i still cant figure that out


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Keep practicing and one day it will just happen. It took me many hours to learn how to get that air pushed up from the right spot. I think I annoyed A LOT of people. A couple buddies tried to help, but really, not much they could do for me other than sit there and laugh and tell me I'm doing it wrong. They tried to explain, but it's damn hard to. You'll get it, just practice A LOT.


----------



## TL1FAAT (Apr 16, 2009)

Do NOT let your cheeks puff out! Other than that, keep practicing.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

think of pushing the air like if you got punched in the gut. your pushing the air into the call by using your diaphragm muscles. you also need to figure out how to control those bursts of air into the call, be it using your tongue to cut the notes off or closing off your throat. keep messing with it and sooner or later it will just come natural.


----------



## Unrated (Feb 27, 2010)

Try this to insure your using the right kind of air. You know how you breathe to fog your glasses before you clean them? That is the same air you bring up from the diaphragm to operate a short reed. Or pretend your blowing out a candle again that's air from the diaphragm, just make sure you don't puff up your cheeks.


----------



## Bull Sprig (Sep 26, 2008)

Sounds like your problem is with mouth cavity size. Make sure your cheeks don't puff out at all. In fact, the smaller your mouth cavity size, the better in my opinion. You want short quick bursts of air. As others mentioned it also needs to be 'hot' air, in which I mean it comes from diagphram muscles.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Bull Sprig said:


> Sounds like your problem is with mouth cavity size. Make sure your cheeks don't puff out at all. In fact, the smaller your mouth cavity size, the better in my opinion. You want short quick bursts of air. As others mentioned it also needs to be 'hot' air, in which I mean it comes from diagphram muscles.


I should be the world's BEST caller...but I'm still only mediocher after starting short reeds after almost a year ago! And my girlfriend says I'm FULL of hot air!! :rollin:


----------



## jaw1990 (Feb 18, 2010)

I used to play trumpet and my instructor always would push her fist in my stomach. It makes you use your diaphragm. Try having someone do that with you and see if it works. It works for me!


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

What I like to do is tighten my abs like I am trying to impress some babes...seems to help with that air flow! :rock:


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

starts smoking lights! :beer:


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Lie on your back, do a sit-up. Now, do it again, only this time don't try to hold your breath......let the air come out of your mouth. Now, do it again with the call to your lips....and don't let your cheeks puff out.
Good luck.


----------

